# 3de International Bulldog Show Belgium



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like a fun show,i like the events.Something similar in a america[usa] would be fun!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like crazy fun. this thread reminded me of this video... cool stuff. 




I'm sure everyone has seen that before, but just in case.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

DAMN THAT IS SICK! The states needs a working pit bull show!


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

yes it is very funny
all people stay for camping on the show for 3 day's
we make party all the weekend.
you guy's must come over here


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like fun. I would LOVE to make it to a show out that way it would be a BLAST, its so far though, would probably stress the dogs.


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

i go to shows for 4 day's i'm gone from home and do about 4000 km in 1 weekend.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah DRIVING isn't such an issue I can stop and let the dogs out, but from the states we'd have to fly and thats a lot of hours stuck in the cargo belly of a plane lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah i hate riding in the cargo belly while the dogs sit up there in first class....sippin champagne. fat cats.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sick video


----------

